#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Best Book for Electronic Devices & Circuits:Miliman & Halkias,Specially for GATE.

## sam_gunjan

This book contains all the basic concepts and often the questions are asked from the concepts,and this book provides you all the material for EDC.I am uploading this book .Hope it will help you in preparation for GATE..





  Similar Threads: Electronic Devices And Circuits (EDC) by J B Gupta full book pdf Electronics devices and circuits J B Gupta and Milliman, Halkias and Chetan Parekh Electronic devices & circuits Electronic devices and circuits by millman halkias electronic devices and circuits

----------


## prvnz

nice..............................................................

----------


## Girish_nk

Thank you so much  :):

----------


## ashutoshbhatt

thank u brogod bless u

----------


## sravanik2005

Its the preview of book,do you have original book completely?

----------


## soruswat

thanks
a lot..i need dis book alot

----------


## b2jchhutki

Very helpful ... Tnx

----------


## gyanesh jha

:(bow): thank u very much guys

----------


## s.sai greeshmi

thanku sir please upload jb guptha for edc

----------


## tarun.noogler

I can't download.. It is showing Can't reach this site

----------


## amos.0119

sorry for the inconvenient, the server was down its now fully resolved try downloading now

----------

